# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Scania Suburban LE

## KriZuu

Scania esitteli Tampereen bussinäyttelyssä uuden kaupunkimallinsa, Scania Suburban LE:n, joka korvaa OmniExpress 320LE:n.

http://www.bussiuutiset.fi/scanialta...nkibussimalli/

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Mitä etua muuten sähköovilla haetaan? Omni 320:ssä ne on ollut tuon jutun mukaan jo vakiona, onko edes saanut ilmalla toimivana. Onko syynä vaan helpompi toteutus ja ehkä painon säästö? Tuskin syynä on toimintavarmuus. Vai onko se vaan nykyaikaa?

----------


## kuukanko

Scania on tehnyt isot kaupat Norjan Kristiansandiin, jonne toimitetaan ensi heinäkuuksi 140 uutta Scaniaa Boreal Bussille. Niistä suurin osa on Scania Citywide LE Suburbaneita (jolla nimellä tämä uutuus näyttäisi kulkevan Suomen ulkopuolella) ja 70 niistä on hybridejä. Scanian tiedote (englanniksi)

Jokohan Citywide LE Suburban menee tällä kaupalla yksinään tuotantomäärissä OmniExpress 320LE:n ohi?

----------


## Ivecomies

> Vai onko se vaan nykyaikaa?


Ne on nykyaikaa

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:16 ----------

Vaikka kyseisen mallin virallinen nimi onkin "Scania Citywide LE Suburban", niin puhekielessä tullaan todennäköisesti käyttämään pelkkää Suburban-nimitystä. Omasta mielestä se on hieman outoa, että Scania antoi tolle uudelle paikurilleen hieman pitkän nimen. Toi Citywide-nimi olis mielestäni voitu jättää pois, ja mallin nimi olis pelkkä "Scania Suburban LE", tai vaikkapa "Scania Interlink LE".

----------


## Bussimies

Suburbanista on näemmä tarjolla myös nivelversio! Lattia on matala takavaunun keskioville asti.

https://www.eurotransport.de/artikel...e-9836527.html

https://www.omnibuss.se/forum/index.php?topic=71312.0

Kukapa olisi arvannut muutamia vuosia sitten, että Lahden Autokorin käsialaa olevista malleista syntyy vielä näin paljon uusia perillisiä.

----------


## Eppu

> Suburbanista on näemmä tarjolla myös nivelversio! Lattia on matala takavaunun keskioville asti.
> 
> https://www.eurotransport.de/artikel...e-9836527.html
> 
> https://www.omnibuss.se/forum/index.php?topic=71312.0
> 
> Kukapa olisi arvannut muutamia vuosia sitten, että Lahden Autokorin käsialaa olevista malleista syntyy vielä näin paljon uusia perillisiä.


Ei tuo nyt sinänsä ole yllättävää. Olihan Citywidestä nivelversio tarjolla koko ajan. Uutta lienee kuitenkin tuo matalan lattian pidennys peremmälle asti.
Pidän tällaista konseptia varsin fiksuna, koska peräosaan mahtuu enemmän istuimia. 18m pitkänä, yhdellä seisomasillalla tuollaiseen saisi varsin helposti 55-57 istumapaikkaa + klaffit.
Nykypäivänä vaan kysyntä pukkaa jakautumaan kahdenlaiseen leiriin: joko arvostetaan istumapaikkoja enemmän jolloin varsin helposti valitaan apupyöräbussi ennen nivelbussia. Toisessa leirissä on sitten itä-euroopan malli (tai ei varsinaisesti pelkästään itä-euroopan) jossa ostetaan niveliä väljillä tiloilla, vähemmillä istumapaikoilla ja suuremmilla seisomasilloilla.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Suburbanista on näemmä tarjolla myös nivelversio! Lattia on matala takavaunun keskioville asti.
> 
> https://www.eurotransport.de/artikel...e-9836527.html
> 
> https://www.omnibuss.se/forum/index.php?topic=71312.0
> 
> Kukapa olisi arvannut muutamia vuosia sitten, että Lahden Autokorin käsialaa olevista malleista syntyy vielä näin paljon uusia perillisiä.


Noita kyllä kelpais nähdä Tampereen kaduilla, kun sinnehän ostettiin käytettyjä Solaris-niveliä.

----------


## Ivecomies

Scania Suburbanin teliversio on nyt vallannut HSL-alueen telibussimarkkinat melkein täysin, kun Pohjolan liikennettä lukuunottamatta HSL-alueelle ei olla nyt tilattu muita telejä kuin Suburbaneja sen jälkeen, kun Suburban saapui markkinoille. Myös vuodenvaihteen uutukaisista kaikki telit ovat Subbeja (sekä Helbillä että Nobinalla). En ihmettelis, jos Nobina ja HelB eivät aio enää tilata jatkossa mitään muita telejä kun Subbeja (mikäli ne ovat osoittautuneet niin luotettaviksi ja toimiviksi). Sen sijaan 2-akselisia Subbeja on HSL-alueelle tullut yllättävän vähän, ainoastaan Helbin autot 1801-1815 ja 1901-1903. Mä kyl hieman ihmettelen että miksei 2-akseliset Suburbanit ole kiinnostaneet HSL-alueella niin paljon kuin telit (vaikka ne ovat varmasti yhtä hyviä ja luotettavia), vaan pätkäkalustoksi ollaan tyydytty tilaamaan Suburbanien sijaan VDL:ää. Pahoin pelkään että myös Helbin vuodenvaihteen uutukaisista kaikki 2-akseliset ovat VDL:iä. Pätkä-Subbeja saisi kyllä tulla enemmän...

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Sen sijaan 2-akselisia Subbeja on HSL-alueelle tullut yllättävän vähän, ainoastaan Helbin autot 1801-1815 ja 1901-1903.


Linjalla 565 liikkui viime kesän jälkipuoliskolle saakka kuitenkin *tällainen*. Nykyään se on jossain muualla, bussitutkan mukaan linjalla 225, mutta en tiedä onko tutkan tieto täysin oikea tämän osalta. Linkin bussi on siis Reissu Ruoti #36.

----------


## Pera

> Mä kyl hieman ihmettelen että miksei 2-akseliset Suburbanit ole kiinnostaneet HSL-alueella niin paljon kuin telit (vaikka ne ovat varmasti yhtä hyviä ja luotettavia), vaan pätkäkalustoksi ollaan tyydytty tilaamaan Suburbanien sijaan VDL:ää. Pahoin pelkään että myös Helbin vuodenvaihteen uutukaisista kaikki 2-akseliset ovat VDL:iä.


Varmaan siksi että nuo VDL:llät ovat halvempia ja taloudellisempia kuin Scaniat, Lisäksi niistä saa myös paremmat kalustopisteet kilpailussa.

----------


## canis lupus

> Mä kyl hieman ihmettelen että miksei 2-akseliset Suburbanit ole kiinnostaneet HSL-alueella niin paljon kuin telit (vaikka ne ovat varmasti yhtä hyviä ja luotettavia), vaan pätkäkalustoksi ollaan tyydytty tilaamaan Suburbanien sijaan VDL:ää. Pahoin pelkään että myös Helbin vuodenvaihteen uutukaisista kaikki 2-akseliset ovat VDL:iä. Pätkä-Subbeja saisi kyllä tulla enemmän...


Edellinen viesti varmaankin jo kertoi kaiken olennaisen mutta näin kuljettajan näkökulmasta nämä pätkä subbet ovat aivan hirveitä laiskamatoja ajaa. Kevyt VDL on paljon miellyttävämpi ja reippaampi ajaa

HSL ei paljoo tunnu muutenkaa kiinnostavan kuljettajien mielipiteet työkaluistaan vaan ainoastaan matkustajien mielipide määrää. Ei se sähkömieskään asiakkaan työkaluja käytä vaan omiaan jotka miellyttävät häntä

----------


## Samppa

> HSL ei paljoo tunnu muutenkaa kiinnostavan kuljettajien mielipiteet työkaluistaan vaan ainoastaan matkustajien mielipide määrää. Ei se sähkömieskään asiakkaan työkaluja käytä vaan omiaan jotka miellyttävät häntä


Liikennöitsijä päättää mistä ja minkälaisia busseja hankkii, ei HSL.

----------


## PepeB

> HSL ei paljoo tunnu muutenkaa kiinnostavan kuljettajien mielipiteet työkaluistaan vaan ainoastaan matkustajien mielipide määrää.


Ei kyllä paina matkustajienkaan mielipide, jos VDL:ään päädytään. VDL on halpa vain siksi, että kaikki "turha", kuten jousitus, on karsittu pois. Normaalikokoisella ihmisellä on ahdistavaa istua VDL:n pätkässä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Myös vuodenvaihteen uutukaisista kaikki telit ovat Subbeja (sekä Helbillä että Nobinalla).


Tämä ei pidä paikkaansa, ainakin Helbin vuodenvaihteeksi tulevat telit ovat 8900LE:tä.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Normaalikokoisella ihmisellä on ahdistavaa istua VDL:n pätkässä.


Itse ainakin mahdun 186-senttisenä VDL:ään, Ivecoon ja muihin "halpamerkkeihin" ihan hyvin. Ainoastaan Citaroissa tuottaa jalkatilat tuskaa. 

Jalkatilojen kuningas on kuitenkin Volvo. 8700LE:ssä jaksaisin istua vaikka Helsingistä Jyväskylään.

Edit: Nyt kun mietin, niin kerran olen kyllä joutunut istumaan polvet suussa VDL:ssä. Kyseessä oli TDF #1264 outoine puolituristipenkkeineen. Istuin kylläkin takapyörän kohdalla.

----------


## Ivecomies

Onko muuten tullut mitään tietoa siitä koska Suburbanin nivelversion tuotanto alkaa?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:23 ----------




> Tämä ei pidä paikkaansa, ainakin Helbin vuodenvaihteeksi tulevat telit ovat 8900LE:tä.


Okei, kiitos tiedosta.  :Smile:

----------


## canis lupus

> Liikennöitsijä päättää mistä ja minkälaisia busseja hankkii, ei HSL.


Eipä moni valmistaja valmista autoja jotka täyttäisivät HSL kriteerit

----------


## Samppa

> Eipä moni valmistaja valmista autoja jotka täyttäisivät HSL kriteerit


HSL voi määrittää vain sellaisia kalustovaatimuksia, joita useampi valmistaja tarjoaa.

----------


## Mikko121

> HSL voi määrittää vain sellaisia kalustovaatimuksia, joita useampi valmistaja tarjoaa.


Ihan noin mielenkiinnosta, kuinka monta on useampi? Riittääkö, että kaksi valmistajaa pystyisi toimittamaan vaadittavaa kalustoa pitääkö olla enemmän?

----------


## Rantamörkö

> Edellinen viesti varmaankin jo kertoi kaiken olennaisen mutta näin kuljettajan näkökulmasta nämä pätkä subbet ovat aivan hirveitä laiskamatoja ajaa. Kevyt VDL on paljon miellyttävämpi ja reippaampi ajaa...


Siten vaikuttaa siltä, että olisi käyttäjällä iso rooli. Pätkäsubbe on aivan mielettömän vikkelä jos sitä osaa käyttää. Perus kickdownpohjaan runttaamisella ne ei kyllä kulje minnekkään, mikä on aivan suunniteltua käsittääkseni. Ko. autojen jousitus on myös mielettömän paljon mukavempi, eikä taukotilassakaan ole lappuja, missä varoitellaan pohjan alla olevien urealaitteiden vaurioitumisesta huolimattomalla ajolla. Tosin ikäviä puolia kaikissa Suburbaneissa on moottoriohjauksen häiriöt sekä karvalakkimallien Grammerpenkkien kattoon ripustettu kiinnitys. Jälkimmäisen osalta puhutaan enemmänkin, että milloin kuin, että jos pettävät.

A1 murokuppi VDL:n rooli on lähinnä mahdollistaa liikennöitsijän liikennöiminen tilaaja-tuottajamallin kohteissa ylipäätään.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> VDL on halpa vain siksi, että kaikki "turha", kuten jousitus, on karsittu pois.


Pidän tätä kommenttia hieman outona, kun istun/olen istunut kuitenkin aika usein VDL:ssä ja muistelen Scanian L94-alustaa bussimaailman lähihistorian pahimpana kivirekenä...

----------


## Rebiaf

> Pidän tätä kommenttia hieman outona, kun istun/olen istunut kuitenkin aika usein VDL:ssä ja muistelen Scanian L94-alustaa bussimaailman lähihistorian pahimpana kivirekenä...


L94UB alustaiset ovat ihanan pehmeitä jousitukseltaan verrattuna vaikkapa b7rle 8700 volvoihin. Tai muihin uudempiin volvoihin.  :Laughing:  B8RLE 8900 pätkä on ehkä kamalin mahdollinen. Jousitus on vain kuljettajan penkissä.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Kai se vähän riippuu siitäkin, onko autoon tehty muuta kuin perushuollot. Jos lähinnä vaan ajetaan, ja vain pakollinen tehdään, niin kyllä alkaa parempikin alusta olemaan koetuksella. Ja tämä kilpailuttaminen kaikkineen vaatimuksineen suorastaan ajaa talot tinkimään kaiken korjaustoiminnan minimiin. Ei kannata pitää autoja kunnossa, kun ne käytännössä on ongelmajätettä noin 10 vuoden ikäisenä. Scania L94 on ollut aikanaan ihan hyvä alusta, Volvo B7RLE ei ainakaan minun mielestäni - se oli suorastaan häpeällisen huono Volvo B10BLE alustan seuraaja.

----------


## killerpop

> Pidän tätä kommenttia hieman outona, kun istun/olen istunut kuitenkin aika usein VDL:ssä ja muistelen Scanian L94-alustaa bussimaailman lähihistorian pahimpana kivirekenä...


Riippuu tietty siitäkin, että onko pienipyöräinen Citea LLE vai normaalipyöräinen. Ja riippuu myös infrasta.

Pienipyöräinen Citea LLE on ihan pätevä vehje sillon, kun kuljetaan esim liityntälinjoja asfaltoiduilla kaduilla. Sen sijaan jos tarkoitus on kulkea pitkä matka vaikka jotain typerästi kivettyä katua, löytyy ne harvat miellyttävät jakkarat käytännössä viimeisestä penkkirivistä. 

Mitä tulee Scanian L94 alustoihin, niin niitä on varmasti verrattu sekä aiempien aikakausien tuotteisiin kuten Volvon B10BLE että myös myöhempien. Ajat ovat varmasti muuttuneet, kun näitä kevytbusseja vieläkin pienempine fillareineen on tullut liikenteeseen. Ei ne L94:t siltikään edusta mitään juhlavaa mukavuutta vaan ovat kyllä varsinaisia kuoppatutkia.

----------


## tkp

> Mitä tulee Scanian L94 alustoihin, niin niitä on varmasti verrattu sekä aiempien aikakausien tuotteisiin kuten Volvon B10BLE että myös myöhempien. Ajat ovat varmasti muuttuneet, kun näitä kevytbusseja vieläkin pienempine fillareineen on tullut liikenteeseen. Ei ne L94:t siltikään edusta mitään juhlavaa mukavuutta vaan ovat kyllä varsinaisia kuoppatutkia.


Ihan heti ei tule muuta bussimallia mieleen kuin L94/scala jossa kolikot on hyppineet rengistä lattialle Hämeenkadun mukulakivilla. Mutta muuten 4-sarjan Scania on kyllä ollut ihan pätevä laite. Varsin korjaamoystävällinen kun ei sitä tahdo saada ajamalla rikki. Toisin kuin nämä nykyiset päästöhimmelit jotka saattaa keskenkaiken ilmoittaa että on muuten 10 tuntia ajoaikaa ennen tehonlaskua ja ehdottelee korjaamokäyntiä.

----------


## Rebiaf

Niin tai näin. Makuasioita nämä lopulta ovat, mutta vain scania scala l94ub alustaisilla ovat matkustajat kiitelleet minua mukavasta ja tasaisesta kyydistä. Joku kehui myös KUB alustaisen scania scalan kyytiä. Volvoilla en ole koskaan kiitosta saanut. Vaikka parhaani yritän auton puutteista huolimatta. Knorrin jarrut sopii junavaunuihin ehkä hyvin ja volvon jousitus dumppereihin ja kaivureihin, mutta ei ihmisten kuljettamiseen.  :Icon Frown: . Vdl:issä on sentäs wabcon jarrut. Voi pysäyttää nätisti jos kuljettaja osaa.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Miten on polttoainetalouden kanssa uusien teli Suburbanien kanssa vrt. Volvo 8900 teli? Ja puhutaan siis molempien kohdalla yhtä laiskoista vaihteisto-ohjelmista.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Jatkan tässä ketjussa keskustelua siitä, missä HSL-alueen Suburbaneissa on yksinkertaiset istuimet (esim. mallia Grammer) ja missä korkeat selkänojat, ja toisaalta mitkä teliautot ovat 14,5 m pitkiä ja mitkä 14,9-metrisiä. Uudet autot -ketjuissa on spekuloitu, että nämä ominaisuudet olisivat jollain tapaa kytköksissä siihen, millä tehtaalla bussit on rakennettu.

Minun käsittääkseni kummankinlaisia istuimia on asennettu sekä Lahden että Slupskin tehtailla. Mielestäni kummankin pituisia autoja on tehty niin Suomessa kuin Lahdessakin. Lisäksi etuoven ulkovaloa on asennettu ja oltu asentamatta sekä kotimaassa että Puolassa rakennettuihin Suburbaneihin. Mitä tuntomerkkejä enää jää? Eräässä vaiheessa on mainittu, että esim. Nobinan autoissa 1102 - 1110 ja myös 1119 - 1166 on Scania-teksti keulassa erilainen verrattuna muihin HSL-alueen Suburbaneihin. Tätä on pidetty jonain kriteerinä autojen valmistustaustaan ja samalla ehkä yhteytenä joihinkin muihin ominaisuuksiin? Ainakin minun mielestäni Slupskin tehtaalta on tullut molemmanlaisia Scania-tekstejä autojen maskeihin, vaikka tämä versio mielletään helposti puolalaisten tuntomerkiksi. Vaihtoehtoinen Scania-nimen esittäminen näkyy tässä. Mahtaako ainoa vedenpitävä ominaisuus olla korin valmistenumero, josta voi päätellä, kummalla tehtaalla bussi on koottu?

----------


## kalle.

> Jatkan tässä ketjussa keskustelua siitä, missä HSL-alueen Suburbaneissa on yksinkertaiset istuimet (esim. mallia Grammer) ja missä korkeat selkänojat, ja toisaalta mitkä teliautot ovat 14,5 m pitkiä ja mitkä 14,9-metrisiä. Uudet autot -ketjuissa on spekuloitu, että nämä ominaisuudet olisivat jollain tapaa kytköksissä siihen, millä tehtaalla bussit on rakennettu.
> 
> Minun käsittääkseni kummankinlaisia istuimia on asennettu sekä Lahden että Slupskin tehtailla. Mielestäni kummankin pituisia autoja on tehty niin Suomessa kuin Lahdessakin. Lisäksi etuoven ulkovaloa on asennettu ja oltu asentamatta sekä kotimaassa että Puolassa rakennettuihin Suburbaneihin. Mitä tuntomerkkejä enää jää? Eräässä vaiheessa on mainittu, että esim. Nobinan autoissa 1102 - 1110 ja myös 1119 - 1166 on Scania-teksti keulassa erilainen verrattuna muihin HSL-alueen Suburbaneihin. Tätä on pidetty jonain kriteerinä autojen valmistustaustaan ja samalla ehkä yhteytenä joihinkin muihin ominaisuuksiin? Ainakin minun mielestäni Slupskin tehtaalta on tullut molemmanlaisia Scania-tekstejä autojen maskeihin, vaikka tämä versio mielletään helposti puolalaisten tuntomerkiksi. Vaihtoehtoinen Scania-nimen esittäminen näkyy tässä. Mahtaako ainoa vedenpitävä ominaisuus olla korin valmistenumero, josta voi päätellä, kummalla tehtaalla bussi on koottu?


Hieman asiaa sivuten, niin tuo Lahden tehdashan on toki pelkkä koritehdas, jossa tehdään ainaostaan kori valmiin alustan päälle. Mutta mites tuo Slupsk, onko sekin vain koritehdas, vai rakennetaanko siellä koko linja-auto? (Kuten esim Volvo Polska rakentaa)

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Hieman asiaa sivuten, niin tuo Lahden tehdashan on toki pelkkä koritehdas, jossa tehdään ainaostaan kori valmiin alustan päälle. Mutta mites tuo Slupsk, onko sekin vain koritehdas, vai rakennetaanko siellä koko linja-auto? (Kuten esim Volvo Polska rakentaa)


Pikavastaus mobiilisti: Toki Lahden tehdas on vain korittamo, joskin valmis tuote on kokonainen linja-auto.

Katrineholmissa aikanaan tehtiin sekä alustoja että kokonaisia linja-autoja. Sielläkin koripuoli oli kokonaan erillinen rakennus, ikään kuin mikä tahansa koritehdas. Slupskissa voi olla sama periaate, en ole siihen perehtynyt. Tuuppariautoissa alustat ovat jo puolen vuosisadan aikana olleet alustakomponentteja, joiden avulla koritehdas rakentaa yhtenäisrakenteisen kokonaisuuden. Toki irrallisia palkkirunkoalustojakin on eri aikoina tehty takamoottorirakenteella.

Mutta tämä menee tosiaan aiemman pohdiskelun ohi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mutta mites tuo Slupsk, onko sekin vain koritehdas, vai rakennetaanko siellä koko linja-auto?


Slupskissa rakennetaan myös alustoja (eikä kaikkia koriteta siellä, vaan siellä tehdään alustoja myös muualla koritettaviksi).

----------


## Ivecomies

> Jatkan tässä ketjussa keskustelua siitä, missä HSL-alueen Suburbaneissa on yksinkertaiset istuimet (esim. mallia Grammer) ja missä korkeat selkänojat, ja toisaalta mitkä teliautot ovat 14,5 m pitkiä ja mitkä 14,9-metrisiä. Uudet autot -ketjuissa on spekuloitu, että nämä ominaisuudet olisivat jollain tapaa kytköksissä siihen, millä tehtaalla bussit on rakennettu.
> 
> Minun käsittääkseni kummankinlaisia istuimia on asennettu sekä Lahden että Slupskin tehtailla. Mielestäni kummankin pituisia autoja on tehty niin Suomessa kuin Lahdessakin. Lisäksi etuoven ulkovaloa on asennettu ja oltu asentamatta sekä kotimaassa että Puolassa rakennettuihin Suburbaneihin. Mitä tuntomerkkejä enää jää? Eräässä vaiheessa on mainittu, että esim. Nobinan autoissa 1102 - 1110 ja myös 1119 - 1166 on Scania-teksti keulassa erilainen verrattuna muihin HSL-alueen Suburbaneihin. Tätä on pidetty jonain kriteerinä autojen valmistustaustaan ja samalla ehkä yhteytenä joihinkin muihin ominaisuuksiin? Ainakin minun mielestäni Slupskin tehtaalta on tullut molemmanlaisia Scania-tekstejä autojen maskeihin, vaikka tämä versio mielletään helposti puolalaisten tuntomerkiksi. Vaihtoehtoinen Scania-nimen esittäminen näkyy tässä. Mahtaako ainoa vedenpitävä ominaisuus olla korin valmistenumero, josta voi päätellä, kummalla tehtaalla bussi on koottu?


Pieni korjaus "Mielestäni kummankin pituisia autoja on tehty niin Puolassa kuin Lahdessakin".

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:06 ----------

Ja onkohan niissä myös sisällä joku valmistuskilpi, jossa lukee esim. "Scania Polska" tai "Scania Finland" mistä voi päätellä auton valmistusmaan?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Pieni korjaus "Mielestäni kummankin pituisia autoja on tehty niin Puolassa kuin Lahdessakin".


Tottahan toki, kyllä Lahti Suomessa sijaitsee, Slupsk taas muualla eli Puolassa.  :Cool: 



> Ja onkohan niissä myös sisällä joku valmistuskilpi, jossa lukee esim. "Scania Polska" tai "Scania Finland" mistä voi päätellä auton valmistusmaan?


Mitä ilmeisimmin tämäkin pitää paikkansa.

Mutta yksi asia hämää: Ajoneuvorekisterissä slupskilaisten kokonaan valmistamien bussien kohdalla lukee Scania OmniExpress (SOE) Busproduction finland Oy . Tämä esimerkki on NLX-597:stä. NLX-597 = NOF 1139, olemassa olevan tiedon mukaan Puolassa kokonaan tehty Scania *). Tuo tieto toki on kohdassa "Maahantuoja tai valmistaja". Mutta minun mielestäni Scania-merkkisten ajoneuvojen maahantuoja on Scania Suomi. Ainakin osassa Lahdessa koritettujen vastaavien autojen rekisteritiedoissa Maahantuoja tai valmistaja ilmoitetaan muutoin samaksi, mutta perään on lisätty tämän SOE:n katuosoite ja postinumero (eli Rälssinkatu 1, 15700  LAHTI). Tämä menee saivarteluksi.., enkä ole edes varmistanut, päteekö tämä jako edes kaikkiin tarkastelupiirin busseihin.

*) Varmasti moottori, akselit jne. on toimitettu Ruotsista Puolaan ensin.

----------


## killerpop

> Ja onkohan niissä myös sisällä joku valmistuskilpi, jossa lukee esim. "Scania Polska" tai "Scania Finland" mistä voi päätellä auton valmistusmaan?


Ettei tarvitse arvailla, niin yhdessä tämän syksyn Citywidessä oli juuri kuvan näköiset laatat.
Ilmeisesti Lahden tehtaan tyyppikilpiä käytetään myös tässäkin tapauksessa kertomaan Puolassa valmistetun auton korinumero, vaikka YK9-alkuiset mielletään vahvasti Suomeen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ettei tarvitse arvailla, niin yhdessä tämän syksyn Citywidessä oli juuri kuvan näköiset laatat.
> Ilmeisesti Lahden tehtaan tyyppikilpiä käytetään myös tässäkin tapauksessa kertomaan Puolassa valmistetun auton korinumero, vaikka YK9-alkuiset mielletään vahvasti Suomeen.


Nuo ominaisuudet eivät ainakaan helpota sen päättelemisessä, missä auto on tehty (saanut korin). Yhdessä laatassa lukee selvästi "Produced in Sweden". Scania on ruotsalaisyritys joten siltä osin tuo ei ole eperelevanttikaan tieto.

Mutta miksi SOEn tiedot näkyvät Suomeen Puolassa koritettujen Citywidejen / Suburbanien valmistekilvissä ja rekisteritiedoissa, sitä voi tietenkin aina pähkäillä. Vaikka arvailu ei missä tahansa yhteyksissä ole mielekästä, esitän silti yhden teorian. Suomessa toimiva liikenteenharjoittaja on asiakkuussuhteessa Scania Suomeen. Scania Suomi on lähtökohtaisesti yhteyksissä Scanian Lahdessa toimivaan organisaatioon (SOE). Mikäli SOE ei syystä tai toisesta itse pysty toimittamaan kyseisiä ajoneuvoja esim. vaaditussa aikataulussa, SOE pyytää virka-apua ulkomaiselta konsernin osapuolelta. Se on sitten käytännössä Slupsk, joka toimii SOEn sijaisena. En tiedä, onko näin, mutta näinkin voi olla, ainakin osassa tapauksista. Mutta jos vaikkapa Puolaan toimitettavissa Scania Citywide -bussien tiedoissa kummittelee SOE, vaikka bussit olisi koritettu Slupskissa, niin sitten en enää osaa sanoa mitään.

----------


## Ivecomies

Oliko muuten niin että Suburbanin tullessa tuotantoon se korvasi OE 320LE:n lisäksi myös Citywiden teliversion, joka lienee suurin syy siihen miksi telimallisesta Suburbanista on tullut melko yleinen näky Ruotsissakin? nyt kun Citywidestä esiteltiin uusi sukupolvi, niin jos oikein ymmärsin, niin siitä ei tullut lainkaan LE-versiota, vaan ainoastaan kokomatala LF-versio, jolloin Suburban on nyt korvannut myös etumatalan Citywiden kokonaan. Ja onko kellään mitään tietoa koska Suburbanista julkaistaan uusi sukupolvi, kun pikkuveli CW:stähän esiteltiin uusi malli vuosi sitten (en tiedä onko tuotanto vielä alkanut)?

----------


## onni

> Oliko muuten niin että Suburbanin tullessa tuotantoon se korvasi OE 320LE:n lisäksi myös Citywiden teliversion?



Ei korvannut Citywide-teliä, koska Turkuun tuli sarja vielä 2019 elokuussa.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Ei korvannut Citywide-teliä, koska Turkuun tuli sarja vielä 2019 elokuussa.


No mistä sitten johtuu että Suburban on saanut Ruotsissakin hyvin positiivisen vastaanoton, kun taas OE*320LE-autoja on Ruotsissa melko vähän?

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Mikä on Suburbanin vakiona olevan ad säiliön tilavuus?

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Löytyykö mistään Subin pohjapiirrustukset?

----------

